# بحث عن الطاقه الشمسيه وكيفيه الاستفاده منها



## mr_mo_alsayed (22 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
سوف أبداء بأذن الله بحث عن الطاقه الشمسيه و كيفيه الاستفاده منها عسي أن تكون مرشده لي والمسلمين بالفائده ان شاء الله 
وأرجوا من الساده المشرفين علي هذا المنتدي المشرف أن يتعاونوا معي في تكوين المعلومات وتوصيلها لكل الباحثين عن هذا الموضوع 
وأرجوا كل من المشتركين في المنتدي التعليق والاضافه ولهم جزيل الشكر 


مقدمه في الطاقه المتجدده​

أصبح للطاقه المتجدده مكانه مرموقه لما لها من إيجابيات علي الطاقه التقلديه الأحفوريه الأخري وتعتبر مكمله لأنواع الطاقه الأخري في العديد من الدول ودون الخوف من نضوبها او الزياده في سعرها في المستقبل 
فعلي المستوي العالمي لم تلعب الطاقه المتجدده دورا مهما في توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه الأكثر استخداما علي المستوي الاستراتيجي بأستثناء طاقه مساقط المياه ففي عام 1990 ساهمت الطاقه المتجدده في 18% من إنتاج الطاقه العالمي وكانت المساهمه العظمي من نصيب طاقه الكتله الحيويه حيث بلغت تقريبا 11% وهي عباره عن حرق الخشب للطهي والتسخين في الدول الناميه بينما حوالي 5%من مجمل الطاقه المتجدده المستخدمه هي مساقط المياه والباقي 2% من طاقه جديده متجدده بما في ذلك الطاقه الشمسيه وطاقه الرياح وطاقه حراره جوف الارض وطاقه المحيطات 

*مصادر الطاقه الشمسيه *
*تعتبر الطاقه الشمسيه من أكثر أنواع الطاقه ملائمه للاستخدام في المنطقه العربيه وذلك لتوفير شده الأشعاع فيها ويمكن تقسيم تطبيقات الطاقه الشمسيه إلي قسمين هما :-*
*1- **توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه *
*2- **توليد الطاقه الحراريه *
*ان مقدار الطاقه الشمسيه المتوفره للاستخدام يختلف من فصل إلي أخر ومن موقع الي اخر أذ يبلغ متوسط الأشعاع الشمسي الواصل إلي الغلاف الجوي الخارجي للكره الارضيه (1353**w/m2 (**)**الثابت الشمسي) ونظرا لأن متوسط قطر الارض هو 6366**km** فأن مقدار فالطاقه الشمسيه الساقطه علي سطح الأرض *
*تقدر ب **174.000**TW** (**1TW = 10.000.000.000.000**)*
*وهذا أكثر17000 مره من الطاقه الكهربائيه الكليه المنتجه علي سطح الارض والتي تبلغ **10TW **تقريبا *
*ولكي يكون تطبيق تقنيات أستخدام الطاقه الشمسيه فعالا وأقتصاديا فأن ذلك يتطلب شده اشعاع شمسي سنوي أكبر من **1700 kw/ m2.year*
*أو ما يعادل **4.5 kw / m2.day** فللوطن العربي مصدر وافر من الطاقه الشمسيه تكفي لتكون مصدرا اساسيا لتغذيه العالم بأسره بالطالقه الكهربائيه خصوصا وأن متوسط ساعات سطوع الشمس فيه تصل ألي ما يقرب من 3200 ساعه سنويا ومتوسط إشعاع الشمسي يقدر ب **550W/M2** أي أن متوسط شده الأشعاع اليومي تقدر ب **4.8KW/M2.DAY*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2010)

mr_mo_alsayed قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> سوف أبداء بأذن الله بحث عن الطاقه الشمسيه و كيفيه الاستفاده منها عسي أن تكون مرشده لي والمسلمين بالفائده ان شاء الله
> وأرجوا من الساده المشرفين علي هذا المنتدي المشرف أن يتعاونوا معي في تكوين المعلومات وتوصيلها لكل الباحثين عن هذا الموضوع
> وأرجوا كل من المشتركين في المنتدي التعليق والاضافه ولهم جزيل الشكر
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس mr_mo_alsayed​ 
أشكر لك إهتمامك بالطاقة الشمسية واود ان الفت نظركم بأن الملتقى باقسامه 
يذخر بمواضيع كثيرة عن الطاقة الشمسية وأعتقد انك لاحظت ذلك منها :​ 











مثبــت: تســخين الميـاه بالطاقة الشــمســية








مثبــت: 24 كتاب قيم -للتحميل- في الطاقات المتجددة و الطاقة الشمسية على وجه الخصوص ‏(



12) 











مثبــت: محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية (Solar Thermal Power Plant) ‏(



1234) 







كيفية تحويل الطاقة الشمسية





السخان الشمسى بالأنابيب المفرغة vaccum tubes





مجموعة كتب قيمة حول الطاقة الشمسية و إستعمالاتها باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية





التحويل الضوئي للطاقة الشمسية



محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية لتحلية المياه Solar Thermal Desalination Plants ‏(



12) 







Solar Thermal Power



المجمع الشمسي ذو القطع المكافئ! Solar Parabolic Trough ‏(



123) 



الطاقة الشمسية...... ‏(



12) 







دراسات الطاقة الشمسية ‏(



12) 



اصنع سخانك الشمسي بنفسك Build Your Own Solar Heater ‏(



1234) 

كتاب: اصنع لوحك الشمسي ‏(



12) 







الخلية الشمسية من ألواح النحاس ‏(



1234) 







تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية في المنزل ‏(



12345678910) 





تجفيف المحاصيل الزراعية بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية



التوليد المباشر للطاقة بواسطة الخلايا الشمسية Power Generation By Solar Cells ‏(



123456) 










كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة ‏(



12345678910 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 







رائع برنامج حسابات ومخططات للطاقة الشمسية
مطلوب معلومات عن سخانات الطاقة الشمسية ‏(



123) 







استطلاع: تابع دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم (5) تابع الخلايا الشمسية*مهم جدا وجديد * ‏(



12345) 


دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم (4) تابع الخلايا الشمسية ‏(



12) 
السخان الشمسي ( منظومة تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية)



المرجع الاول في المسخنات الشمسية و المسابح ‏(



12) 

المزارع الشمسية ‏(



12) 



أخي كما ترى فهناك مواضيع شتى في مختلف الأنظمة الخاصة بالطاقة الشمسية 
وهناك موضوعا أحب ان اشركك فيه من موسوعة ويكيبيديا وقد أعجبني 
وهذا رابطه ​ 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/طاقة_شمسية​ 


هذه بعض المواضيع الموجودة بالملتقى .
ارجو ان تكون مفيدة في بحثك.​ 
بارك الله فيك وفي إهتمامك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2010)

وهناك موضوعا أحب ان اشركك فيه من موسوعة ويكيبيديا وقد أعجبني 
وهذا رابطه ​ 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B7%D8%A7%D9%82%D8%A9_%D8%B4%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%A9​ 

------------------
*طاقة شمسية*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*


اذهب إلى: تصفح, البحث


 


طبق ذو قطع مكافئ ونظام محركات سترلنج الذي يقوم بتحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى قوى ميكانيكية مفيدة قائمة على الطاقة الشمسية.


*الطاقة المتجدّدة*



طاقة حيوية
كتلة حيوية
طاقة حرارية أرضية
طاقة مائية
*طاقة شمسية*
طاقة المد والجزر
طاقة موجية
طاقة ريحيةيُقصد *بالطاقة الشمسية* الضوء المنبعث والحرارة الناتجة عن الشمس اللذان قام الإنسان بتسخيرهما لمصلحته منذ العصور القديمة باستخدام مجموعة من وسائل التكنولوجيا التي تتطور باستمرار.تُعزى معظم مصادر الطاقة المتجددة المتوافرة على سطح الأرض إلى و الإشعاعات الشمسية بالإضافة إلى مصادر الطاقة الثانوية، مثل طاقة الرياح وطاقة الأمواج والطاقة الكهرومائية والكتلة الحيوية.. من الأهمية هنا أن نذكر أنه لم يتم استخدام سوى جزء صغير من الطاقة الشمسية المتوافرة في حياتنا. يتم توليد طاقة كهربية من الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة محركات حرارية أو محولات فولتوضوئية.وبمجرد أن يتم تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربية، فإن براعة الإنسان هي فقط التي تقوم بالتحكم في استخداماتها.ومن التطبيقات التي تتم باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية نظم التسخين والتبريد خلال التصميمات المعمارية التي تعتمد على استغلال الطاقة الشمسية، والماء الصالح للشرب خلال التقطير والتطهير، واستغلال ضوء النهار، والماء الساخن، والطاقة الحرارية في الطهو، ودرجات الحرارة المرتفعة في أغراض صناعية. تتسم وسائل التكنولوجيا التي تعتمد الطاقة الشمسية بشكل عام بأنها إما أن تكون نظم طاقة شمسية سلبية أو نظم طاقة شمسية إيجابية وفقًا للطريقة التي يتم استغلال وتحويل وتوزيع ضوء الشمس من خلالها.وتشمل التقنيات التي تعتمد على استغلال الطاقة الشمسية الإيجابية استخدام اللوحات الفولتوضوئية والمجمع الحراري الشمسي، مع المعدات الميكانيكية والكهربية، لتحويل ضوء الشمس إلى مصادر أخرى مفيدة للطاقة.هذا، في حين تتضمن التقنيات التي تعتمد على استغلال الطاقة الشمسية السلبية توجيه أحد المباني ناحية الشمس واختيار المواد ذات الكتلة الحرارية المناسبة أو خصائص تشتيت الأشعة الضوئية، وتصميم المساحات التي تعمل على تدوير الهواء بصورة طبيعية.
*محتويات*

[أخفِ]

<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-1">1 حجم الطاقة الشمسية القادمة إلى الأرض <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-2" sizcache="0" sizset="1">2 تطبيقات على استخدام الطاقة الشمسية 
<LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-3">2.1 التخطيط المدني والمعماري <LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-4">2.2 زراعة النباتات والبساتين <LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-5">2.3 الإضاءة الشمسية <LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-6" sizcache="0" sizset="2">2.4 حرارة الشمس 
<LI class="toclevel-3 tocsection-7">2.4.1 تسخين الماء <LI class="toclevel-3 tocsection-8">2.4.2 التدفئة والتبريد والتهوية <LI class="toclevel-3 tocsection-9">2.4.3 معالجة الماء <LI class="toclevel-3 tocsection-10">2.4.4 الطهو بالطاقة الشمسية 
2.4.5 المعالجة الحرارية
<LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-12" sizcache="0" sizset="3">2.5 توليد الكهرباء 
2.5.1 استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية
<LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-14">2.6 التفاعلات الكيميائية الشمسية 
2.7 سيارات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية
<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-16">3 أساليب تخزين الطاقة <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-17">4 التطوير والتوزيع والاقتصاد <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-18">5 معايير المنظمة الدولية للتوحيد القياسي <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-19">6 ملاحظات <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-20">7 مواضيع مرتبطة 
8 وصلات خارجية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2010)

حجم الطاقة الشمسية القادمة إلى الأرض


 *مقالات تفصيلية* :تشمس و شعاع الشمس


 


يصل إلى سطح الأرض حوالي نصف كمية الطاقة الشمسية القادمة إليه من الشمس


يستقبل كوكب الأرض 174 بيتا واط من الإشعاعات الشمسية القادمة إليه (الإشعاع الشمسي) عند طبقة الغلاف الجوي العليا.[1] وينعكس ما يقرب من 30% من هذه الإشعاعات عائدة إلى الفضاء بينما تُمتص النسبة الباقية بواسطة السحب والمحيطات والكتل الأرضية. ينتشر معظم طيف الضوء الشمسي الموجود على سطح الأرض عبر المدى المرئي وبالقرب من مدى الأشعة تحت الحمراء بالإضافة إلى انتشار جزء صغير منه بالقرب من مدى الأشعة فوق البنفسجية.[2] تمتص مسطحات اليابسة والمحيطات والغلاف الجوي الإشعاعات الشمسية، ويؤدي ذلك إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارتها. يرتفع الهواء الساخن الذي يحتوي على بخار الماء الصاعد من المحيطات مسبباً دوران الهواء الجوي أو انتقال الحرارة بخاصية الحمل في اتجاه رأسي. وعندما يرتفع الهواء إلى قمم المرتفعات، حيث تنخفض درجة الحرارة، يتكثف بخار الماء في صورة سحب تمطر على سطح الأرض، ومن ثم تتم دورة الماء في الكون. تزيد الحرارة الكامنة لعملية تكثف الماء من انتقال الحرارة بخاصية الحمل، مما يؤدي إلى حدوث بعض الظواهر الجوية، مثل الرياح والأعاصير والأعاصير المضادة. [3] وتعمل أطياف ضوء الشمس التي تمتصها المحيطات وتحتفظ بها الكتل الأرضية على أن تصبح درجة حرارة سطح الأرض في المتوسط 14 درجة مئوية.[4] ومن خلال عملية التمثيل الضوئي الذي تقوم به النباتات الخضراء، يتم تحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى طاقة كيميائية، مما يؤدي إلى إنتاج الطعام والأخشاب والكتل الحيوية التي يُستخرج منها الوقود الحفري.
يصل إجمالي الطاقة الشمسية التي يقوم الغلاف الجوي والمحيطات والكتل الأرضية بامتصاصها إلى حوالي 3.850.000 كونتليون جولفي العام.[5][6]وفي عام 2002، زادت كمية الطاقة التي يتم امتصاصها في ساعة واحدة عن كمية الطاقة التي تم استخدامها في العالم في عام واحد.[11][12]يستهلك التمثيل الضوئي حوالي 3.000 كونتليون جول من الطاقة الشمسية في العام في تكوين الكتل الحيوية.[8]تكون كمية الطاقة الشمسية التي تصل إلى سطح الأرض كبيرة للغاية، لدرجة أنها تصل في العام الواحد إلى حوالي ضعف ما سيتم الحصول عليه من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة الموجودة على الأرض مجتمعة معًا، كالفحم والبترول والغاز الطبيعي واليورانيوم الذي يتم استخراجه من باطن الأرض.[13]سوف يظهر في الجدول الخاص بمصادر الطاقة أن الطاقة الشمسية أو طاقة الرياح أو طاقة الكتلة الحيوية ستكون كافية لتوفير كل احتياجاتنا من الطاقة، ولكن الاستخدام المتزايد لطاقة الكتلة الحيوية له تأثير سلبيعلى الاحتباس الحراري وزيادة أسعار الغذاء بصورة ملحوظة بسبب استغلال الغابات والمحاصيل في إنتاج الوقود الحيوي.[14]لقد أثارت طاقة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية موضوعات أخرى، باعتبار أنها من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة.
*[عدل] تطبيقات على استخدام الطاقة الشمسية*



 


يتطلب متوسط الإشعاع الشمسي الذي يوضح مساحة اليابس (كنقاط سوداء صغيرة) تصنيف الفائض من الطاقة الأساسية في العالم من ضمن الطاقة الكهربية التي تولدها الطاقة الشمسية.18 تريليون وات يساوي 568 كونتليون جول في السنة. يقدر الإشعاع الشمسي بالنسبة لمعظم الناس بما يتراوح من 150 إلى 300 وات / متر مربع ، أو 3.5 إلى 7.0 كيلو وات ساعة للمتر المربع في اليوم.


تشير الطاقة الشمسية بصورة أساسية إلى استخدام الإشعاعات الشمسيةفي أغراض عملية. على أية حال، تستمد كل مصادر الطاقة المتجددة، باستثناء طاقة المد والجزروطاقة الحرارة الأرضية، طاقتها من الشمس.
تتسم التقنية التي تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية بشكل عام بأنها إما أن تكون سلبية أو إيجابية وفقًا للطريقة التي يتم استغلال وتحويل وتوزيع ضوء الشمس من خلالها. وتشمل تقنية الطاقة الشمسية الإيجابية استخدام اللوحات الفولتوضوئية والمضخات والمراوح في تحويل ضوء الشمس إلى مصادر أخرى مفيدة للطاقة. هذا، في حين تتضمن تقنية الطاقة الشمسية السلبية عمليات اختيار مواد ذات خصائص حرارية مناسبة وتصميم الأماكن التي تسمح بدوران الهواء بصورة طبيعية واختيار أماكن مناسبة للمباني بحيث تواجه الشمس. تتسم تقنيات الطاقة الشمسية الإيجابية بإنتاج كمية وفيرة من الطاقة، لذا فهي تعد من المصادر الثانوية لإنتاج الطاقة بكميات وفيرة، بينما تعتبر تقنيات الطاقة الشمسية السلبية وسيلة لتقليل الحاجة إلى المصادر البديلة. وبالتالي فهي تعتبر مصادر ثانوية لسد الحاجة إلى كميات زائدة من الطاقة
*[عدل] التخطيط المدني والمعماري*



 


حازت جامعة دارمشتات للتكنولوجيا على المركز الأول في مسابقة "سولار دكثلون" بين الجامعات التي نظمت في مقاطعة واشنطن عن تصميم منزل يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية السلبية والذي صمم خصيصًا مناسبًا للمناخ الرطب الحار شبه الاستوائي.


لقد أثر ضوء الشمس على تصميم المباني منذ بداية التاريخ المعماري.[15][15] ولقد تم استخدام وسائل التخطيط المدني والمعماري المتطورة التي تعتمد على استغلال الطاقة الشمسية لأول مرة بواسطة اليونانيين والصينيين الذين قاموا بإنشاء مبانيهم بحيث تكون لناحية الجنوب للحصول على الضوء والدفء.[16][17] من الخصائص الشائعة للتخطيط المعماري الذي يعتمد على تقنية الطاقة الشمسية السلبية إنشاء المباني بحيث تكون ناحية الشمس معدل الضغط (نسبة مساحة سطح منخفض إلى حجمه) والتظليل الانتقائي (أجزاء من الأبنية متدلية) والكتلة الحرارية. عندما تتوفر هذه الخصائص بحيث تتناسب مع البيئة والمناخ المحلي، فمن الممكن أن تنتج عنها أماكن جيدة الإضاءة ذات مدى متوسط من درجات الحرارة. ويعتبر منزل الفيلسوف اليوناني سقراط الذي يسمى "ميجارون" مثالاً نموذجيًا للتصميمات المعمارية التي تعتمد على تقنيات الطاقة الشمسية السلبية. تستخدم التطبيقات الحديثة الخاصة بالتصميمات المعمارية التي تعتمد على استغلال الطاقة الشمسية بتصميمات يتم تنفيذها على الكمبيوتر بحيث تجمع بين نظم التهوية والتدفئة والإضاءة الشمسية في تصميم واحد لاستغلال الطاقة الشمسية ويكون متكاملاً.[18] من الممكن أن تعوض المعدات التي تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية الإيجابية، مثل المضخات والمراوح والنوافذ المتحركة، سلبيات التصميمات وتحسن من أداء النظام. الجزر الحرارية الحضرية (Urban Heat Islands) هي مناطق يعيش فيها الإنسان وتكون درجة حرارتها أعلى من درجة حرارة البيئة المحيطة بها. وتُعزى درجات الحرارة المرتفعة في هذه الجزر إلى الامتصاص المتزايد لضوء الشمس بواسطة المكونات التي تميز المناطق الحضرية، مثل الخرسانة والأسفلت، والتي تكون ذات قدرة أقل على عكس الضوء وسعة حرارية أعلى من تلك الموجودة في البيئة الطبيعية. ومن الطرق المباشرة لمعادلة تأثير الجزر الحرارية طلاء المباني والطرق باللون الأبيض وزراعة النباتات. وباستخدام هذه الطرق، أوضح البرنامج النظري الذي يحمل عنوان "نحو مجتمعات معتدلة المناخ" الذي نُظم في لوس أنجلوس أن درجات الحرارة في المدن يمكن أن تنخفض بحوالي 3 درجات مئوية بتكلفة تقدر بواحد بليون دولار أمريكي، كما أعطى البرنامج تقديرًا لإجمالي الأرباح السنوية التي يمكن تحقيقها من جراء خفض درجات الحرارة؛ حيث تقدر هذه الأرباح بحوالي 530 مليون دولار أمريكي ناتجة عن خفض تكاليف استخدام أجهزة تكييف الهواء وتوفير نفقات الدولة الخاصة بالرعاية الصحية.[19]


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2010)

زراعة النباتات والبساتين


 


تساعد الصوبات الزجاجية مثل تلك الموجودة في بلدة ويستلاند في هولندا على زراعة الخضروات والفواكة والزهور.




 *مقالات تفصيلية* :زراعة، علم البستنةو دفيئة زجاجية
يسعى المعنيون بتنمية الزراعة وتطويرها إلى زيادة قدر الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية بهدف زيادة معدل إنتاجية النباتات المزروعة. فبعض التقنيات التي تتمثل في تنظيم مواسم الزراعة حسب أوقات العام وتعديل اتجاه صفوف النباتات المزروعة وتنظيم الارتفاعات بين الصفوف وخلط أصناف نباتية مختلفة يمكن أن تحسن من إنتاجية المحصول.[20][21][22]بينما يعتبر ضوء الشمس مصدرًا وفيرًا من مصادر الطاقة، فهناك آراء تلقي بالضوء على أهمية الطاقة الشمسية بالنسبة للزراعة. في المواسم التي كانت المحاصيل التي تنمو فيها قصيرة خلال العصر الجليدي القصير، زرع الفلاحون الإنجليزيونوالفرنسيون مجموعات من أشجار فاكهة طويلة لزيادة كمية الطاقة الشمسية التي يتم تجميعها إلى الحد الأقصى. تعمل هذه الأشجار ككتل حرارية، كما أنها تزيد من معدل نضج الفاكهة عن طريق الاحتفاظ بالفاكهة في وسط دافئ. قديمًا كان يتم بناء هذه الأشجار عمودية على الأرض وفي مواجهة الجنوب، ولكن بمرور الوقت، تم إنشاؤها مائلة لاستغلال ضوء الشمس على خير وجه. وفي عام 1699، اقترح "نيكولاس فاشيو دي دويليير"استخدام أحد الآلات التي من الممكن أن تدور على محوربحيث تتبع أشعة الشمس.[16][23]تشمل تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية في مجال الزراعة، بغض النظر عن زراعة المحاصيل، استخدامها في إدارة ماكينات ضخ الماء وتجفيف المحاصيل وتفريخ الدجاج وتجفيف السماد العضوي للدجاج.[24][25][26][26]وفي العصر الحديث، تم استخدام الطاقة المتولدة بواسطة اللوحات الشمسية في عمل عصائر الفاكهة.[27]
وتقوم الصوب الزجاجية بتحويل ضوء الشمس إلى حرارة، مما يؤدي إلى إمكانية زراعة جميع المحاصيل على مدار العام وزراعة (في بيئة مغلفة) أنواع من المحاصيل والنباتات لا يمكن لها أن تنمو في المناخ المحلي. تم استخدام الصوب الزجاجية البدائية لأول مرة في العصر الروماني لزراعة الخيار حتى يمكن توفيره على مدار العام بأكمله للإمبراطور الروماني "تيبريوس".[16][28] ولقد تم بناء أول صوبة زجاجية حديثة لأول مرة في أوروبا في القرن السادس عشر من أجل الاحتفاظ بالنباتات الغريبة التي كان يتم جلبها من خارج البلاد بعد فحصها.[16][29] من الجدير بالذكر أن الصوب الزجاجية ظلت تعتبر جزءًا مهمًا من زراعة البساتين حتى وقتنا الحالي، وقد تم استخدام المواد البلاستيكية الشفافة أيضًا في الأنفاق المتشعبة وأغطية صفوف النباتات المزروعة للهدف نفسه.
*[عدل] الإضاءة الشمسية*



 


يرجع استخدام بعض التطبيقات القائمة على الاستفادة من ضوء النهار مثل وجود فتحة كبيرة في منتصف الأسقف العالية كالتي توجد في معبد بانثيون في روما إلى العصور الوسطى.


يعتبر استخدام ضوء الشمس الطبيعي من أنواع الإضاءة الأكثر استخدامًا على مر العصور. وقد عرف الرومانيون حقهم في الاستفادة من الضوءمنذ القرن السادس الميلادي، كما سار الدستور الإنجليزي على المنوال نفسه مؤيدًا ذلك بإصدار قانون التقادم لعام 1832.[30][31]وفي القرن العشرين أصبحت الإضاءة باستخدام الوسائل الصناعية المصدر الرئيسي للإضاءة الداخلية، ولكن ظلت التقنيات التي تعتمد على استغلال ضوء النهار ومحطات الإضاءةالهجينة التي تعتمد على ضوء الشمس وغيره من طرق تقليل معدل استهلاك الطاقة.
تقوم نظم الإضاءة التي تقوم على ضوء النهار بتجميع وتوزيع ضوء الشمس لتوفير الإضاءة الداخلية. هذا، وتقوم وسائل التكنولوجيا التي تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية السلبية بصورة مباشرة بتعويض استخدام الطاقة عن طريق استخدام الإضاءة الصناعية بدلاً منها، كما تقوم بتعويض بصورة غير مباشرة استخدام الطاقة غير الشمسية عن طريق تقليل الحاجة إلى تكييف الهواء.[32][32] يقدم استخدام الإضاءة الطبيعة أيضًا فوائد عضوية ونفسية بالمقارنة بالإضاءة الصناعية، وذلك على الرغم من صعوبة تحديد هذه الفوائد بالضبط. ذلك، حيث تشتمل تصميمات الإضاءة التي تعتمد على ضوء النهار على اختيار دقيق لأنواع النوافذ وحجمها واتجاهها، كما قد يتم الأخذ في الاعتبار وسائل التظليل الخارجي. وتتضمن التطبيقات الفردية من هذا النوع من الإضاءة الطبيعة وجود أسقف مسننة ونوافذ علوية للإضاءة وتثبيت أرفف على النوافذ لتوزيع الإضاءة وفتحات إضاءة في أعلى السقف وأنابيب ضوئية. قد يمكن تضمين هذه التطبيقات في تصاميم موجودة بالفعل، ولكنها تكون أكثر فاعلية عندما يتم دمجها في تصميم شامل يعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية بحيث يهتم ببعض العوامل مثل سطوع الضوء وتدفق الحرارة والاستغلال الجيد للوقت. عندما يتم تنفيذ هذه التطبيقات بصورة سليمة، فمن الممكن أن يتم تقليل حجم الطاقة اللازمة للإضاءة بنسبة 25%.[33] تعتبر نظم الإضاءة الشمسية الهجينة من سبل استغلال الطاقة الشمسية الإيجابية في الإضاءة الداخلية. تقوم هذه النظم بتجميع ضوء الشمس باستخدام مرايا عاكسة متحركة تبعًا لحركة الشمس، كما تتضمن أليافًا ضوئية لنقل الضوء إلى داخل المبنى لزيادة الإضاءة العادية. وفي التطبيقات التي يتم الاستعانة بها في المباني ذات الطابق الواحد، تكون هذه النظم قادرة على نقل 50% من ضوء الشمس المباشر الذي يتم استقباله.[34] تعتبر الإضاءة المستمدة من الشمس التي يتم اختزانها في أثناء النهار واستخدامها في الإضاءة في الليل من الأشياء المألوفة رؤيتها على طول الطرق وممرات المشاه.[بحاجة لمصدر] وعلى الرغم من أنه يتم استغلال ضوء النهار كإحدى طرق استخدام ضوء الشمس في توفير الطاقة، فإنه يتم الحد من الأبحاث الحديثة التي يتم إجراؤها، حيث أوضحت بعض النتائج العكسية: فهناك عدد من الدراسات التي أوضحت أن هذه الطريقة ينتج عنها توفير للطاقة، بيد أن هناك الكثير من الدراسات التي أظهرت أن هذه الطريقة ليس لها أي أثر على معدل استهلاك الطاقة، بل وقد تؤدي أيضًا إلى حدوث فقد في الطاقة، ولا سيما عندما يتم أخذ استهلاك البنزين في الحسبان. يتأثر معدل استهلاك الكهرباء بصورة كبيرة بالناحية الجغرافية والمناخية والجوانب الاقتصادية، مما يزيد من صعوبة استنباط نتائج عامة من دراسات فردية.[35]
*[عدل] حرارة الشمس*



 *مقال تفصيلي* :طاقة شمسية حرارية
من الممكن أن يتم استخدام التقنيات التي تعتمد على استغلال حرارة الشمس في تسخين الماء وتدفئة وتبريد الأماكن وعملية توليد حرارة.[36]
*[عدل] تسخين الماء*

تستخدم نظم التسخين التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية ضوء الشمس في تسخين الماء. ففي المنخفضات الجغرافية التي تقع (تحت 40 درجة)، يمكن أن يتم توفير ما يترواح من 60 إلى 70% من الماء الساخن المستخدم في المنازل بدرجات حرارة ترتفع إلى 60 درجة مئوية بواسطة نظم التسخين التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية.[37] ويعتبر من أكثر أنواع سخانات المياه التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية الأنابيب المفرغة (44%) والألواح المستوية المصقولة (34%) التي تستخدم بصفة عامة لتسخين الماء في المنازل، وكذلك الألواح البلاستيكية غير المصقولة (21%) التي تستخدم بصفة رئيسية في تدفئة مياه حمامات السباحة.[38] بالنسبة لعام 2007، كان إجمالي سعة نظم تسخين الماء التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية حوالي 154 جيجا وات.[39]
*[عدل] التدفئة والتبريد والتهوية*



 


معهد ماساتشوستس للتكنولوجيا الشمسية #1، بني في عام 1939 ، وتستخدم لتخزين الحرارة الموسمية لأغراض التدفئة وتسخين الماء على مدار السنة.


في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، تحتل نظم التدفئة والتبريد والتكييفنسبة 30% (4.65 كونتليون جول) من الطاقة المستخدمة في أماكن العمل وحوالي 50% (10.1 كونتليون جول) من الطاقة المستخدمة في المباني السكنية. Energy Consumption Characteristics of Commercial Building HVAC Systems Volume III: Energy Savings Potential. (PDF) pp. 2-2 United States Department of Energy. وُصِل لهذا المسار في 2008-06-24.</ref> يمكن استخدام تقنيات نظم التدفئة والتبريد والتهوية التي تعتمد على الطاقة الشمسية لتعويض قدر من هذه الطاقة.</ref>
يُقصد بالكتلة الحرارية أية مادة يمكن استخدامها لتخزين الحرارة – الحرارة المنبعثة من الشمس إذا كنا نخص الطاقة الشمسية بالذكر. وتشتمل هذه المواد على الحجارة والأسمنت والماء. ومن الناحية التاريخية، لقد تم استخدام هذه المواد في المناطق ذات المناخ الجاف أو المناخ المعتدل الدافئ للاحتفاظ ببرودة المباني في فترات النهار عن طريق امتصاص الطاقة الشمسية في أثناء النهار وإطلاق الحرارة المخزنة في الأجواء الباردة في فترات الليل. على أية حال، يمكن استخدام هذه المواد أيضًا في المناطق الباردة بشكل متوسط للاحتفاظ بالدفء فيها. ويتوقف حجم ومكان الخامات المستخدمة في تخزين حرارة الشمس على عدة عوامل، مثل الظروف المناخية والإضاءة في فترات النهار والظل. وعندما يتم تضمين هذه المواد في التصميمات، تعمل الكتلة الحرارية على الحفاظ على درجة حرارة المكان في مدى مناسب وتقلل من الحاجة إلى وسائل إضافية للتدفئة أو التبريد.[40][41] تعتبر المدخنة التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية (أو المدخنة الحرارية، في هذا السياق) إحدى نظم التهوية التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية السلبية والتي تتألف من عمود رأسي متصل بداخل المبنى وخارجه. فعندما ترتفع درجة حرارة المدخنة، فإن الهواء الموجود داخل المبنى يتم تسخينه لذلك ينتج عنه تيار هواء صاعد يرتفع لأعلى ويحل محله هواء بارد. يمكن أن يتم تحسين نتائج المدخنة عن طريق استخدام مواد ذات كتلة حرارية وأسطح مصقولة بطريقة تحاكي كيفية عمل الصوب الزجاجية.[بحاجة لمصدر] تم استخدام النباتات والأشجار النفضية كوسيلة للتحكم في نظم التدفئة والتبريد التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية. فعندما تمت زراعة هذه النباتات على الناحية الجنوبية من أحد المباني، قامت أوراقها بتوفير الظل للمكان في أثناء فصل الصيف، بينما سمحت الأغصان غير المورقة لضوء الشمس بالدخول في المبنى في أثناء فصل الشتاء.[40][42] ونظرًا لأن الأشجار غير المورقة تقوم بحجب من 1/3 إلى 1/2 الإشعاعات الشمسية الساقطة، فهناك توازن بين فوائد الظل في فصل الصيف والطرف المناظر له والمتمثل في الافتقار إلى التدفئة في فصل الشتاء.[43][44] وبالنسبة للمناخ الذي تزيد فيه درجات التدفئة بصورة ملحوظة، لا ينبغي أن تتم زراعة الأشجار النفضية على الناحية الجنوبية من المبنى لأنها ستؤثر على الطاقة الشمسية المتاحة في فصل الشتاء. على أية حال، تمكن زراعة مثل هذه الأشجار على الناحيتين الشرقية والغربية من المبنى لتوفير قدر من الظل في فصل الصيف دون التأثير بشكل ملحوظ على الطاقة الشمسية التي يتم الحصول عليها في فصل الشتاء.[43][45]


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2010)

معالجة الماء


 


تطبيق تكنولوجيا تطهير الماء بالطاقة الشمسية في إندونيسيا


يُستخدم التقطير الشمسي لجعل الماءالمالح والماء الغث صالحًا للشرب. وأول من استخدم هذا الأسلوب علماء الكيمياء العرب في القرن السادس عشر.[46][46] هذا، وقد تم تأسيس أول مشروع تقطير شمسي ضخم في عام 1872 في مدينة "لاس ساليناس" الشيلية المتخصصة في التعدين.[47][47] ويستطيع المصنع الذي تبلغ منطقة تجميع الطاقة الشمسية الموجودة به 4.700 متر مربع إنتاج ما يصل إلى 22.700 لتر ماء نقي يوميًا لمدة 40 عامًا.[47] ومن أنواع التصميمات الفردية لأجهزة التقطير الشمسي الأجهزة ذات السطح المنحدر المفرد والمزدوج (التي تشبه الصوبة الزجاجية) والأجهزة الرأسية والمخروطية وذات الألواح الماصة العكسية ومتعددة التأثير. ومن الممكن أن تعمل هذه الأجهزة في أوضاع "Active" أي نشط و"Passive" أي غير نشط و"Hybrid" أي مختلط. وتُعد أجهزة التقطير ذات السطح المنحدر المزدوج الأقل تكلفة ويمكن استخدامها في الأغراض المنزلية، بينما تُستخدم الأجهزة متعددة التأثير في التطبيقات واسعة النطاق. تعتمد عملية تطهير الماء باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية على تعريض زجاجات بلاستيكية من ترفتالات البولي إثيلين مملوءة بالماء الجاري تطهيره لضوء الشمس لعدة ساعات.[48] وتختلف مدة تعريضها للشمس على حالة الجو؛ من 6 ساعات كحد أدنى إلى يومين في أسوأ الظروف الجوية.[49] وتنصح منظمة الصحة العالمية بالقيام بعملية تطهير الماء باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية كأسلوب بسيط لمعالجة الماء في المنازل والتخزين الآمن لها.[50] ومن الجدير بالذكر أن أكثر من 2 مليون شخص في البلاد النامية يستخدمون عملية تطهير الماء باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية لمعالجة ماء الشرب العادية المستخدمة يوميًا.


 


محطة معالجة ماء الصرف الصحي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية على نطاق صغير


يمكن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية مع برك الماء الراكد لمعالجة الماء المتسخدون استخدام مواد كيميائية أو كهرباء. ومن المميزات البيئية الأخرى لهذا الأسلوب أن الطحالبتنمو في مثل هذه البرك وتستهلك ثاني أكسيد الكربونفي عملية البناء الضوئي.[51][52]
علاوة على ذلك، يتم استخدام الطاقة الشمسية أيضًا في إزالة السموم من الماء الملوث بواسطة التحلل الضوئي.[بحاجة لمصدر]ولكن تكاليف هذه العملية محل نقاش وجدل.
*[عدل] الطهو بالطاقة الشمسية*

إن الطباخ الشمسي عبارة عن جهاز يستخدم ضوء الشمس في الطهو والتجفيف والبسترة. وتنقسم أنواعه إلى ثلاث فئات: صناديق تحبس الحرارة ومواقد مكثفات منحنية (بارابولاكس) ومواقد مسطحة على شكل ألواح.[53] وأبسط الأنواع هو الصناديق الحابسة للحرارة – وتم إنشاء أول جهاز بواسطة "حورس دي سوسير" في عام 1767.[16][54] وتتكون صناديق الطهو الحابسة للحرارة بشكل أساسي من وعاء معزول وغطاء شفاف. ويمكن استخدامه بشكل فعال في الظروف الجوية السيئة؛ حيث ترتفع درجة حرارته بشكل كبير لتصل إلى ما يتراوح بين 90 و150 درجة مئوية.[55]، أما بالنسبة لمواقد الطهو المسطحة على شكل ألواح، فإنها تتكون من لوح عاكس لتوجيه أشعة الشمس إلى الوعاء المعزول، وينتج عنها درجة حرارة مرتفعة تصل إلى درجات مشابهة لتلك التي تصل إليها صناديق الطهو الحابسة للحرارة. أما المواقد المكثفات المنحنية (بارابولاكس)، فيحتوي على أدوات ذات أشكال هندسية عديدة (طبق ووعاء ومرايا Fresnel) التي تعمل على تجميع أشعة الشمس وتركيزها على وعاء الطهو. وينتج عن هذا النوع من المواقد درجة حرارة مرتفعة تصل إلى 315 درجة مئوية وأكثر، ولكنها تحتاج إلى ضوء مباشر لكي تعمل بشكل سليم ويجب أن يتم تغيير وضعها بحيث تكون مواجهة للشمس.[56] أما بالنسبة للوعاء المجمع للطاقة الشمسية، فهو عبارة عن وسيلة لتركيز أشعة الشمس تم استخدامها في المطبخ الشمسي في "أوروفيل" في الهند، حيث تم استخدام عاكس كروي الشكل ثابت يركز الضوء على طول خط عمودي على السطح الداخلي للكرة، وهناك نظام تحكم بالكمبيوتر يعمل على تحريك وعاء الاستقبال ليتقاطع مع هذا الخط. وينتج البخار في وعاء الاستقبال بدرجات حرارة تصل إلى 150 درجة مئوية ثم يُستخدم بعد ذلك في عمليات التسخين في الطهو.[57] قام "ولفجانج سكيفلر" باختراع عاكس في عام 1986، والذي يُستخدم في العديد من المطابخ التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية. ويتكون عاكس "سكيفلر" من طبق ذي قطع مكافئ ومرن يجمع بين صفات الوعاء وأجهزة التركيز البرجية. ويستخدم التعقب القطبي لمتابعة الحركة اليومية للشمس ويتم تعديل زاوية انحناء العاكس تبعًا لاختلاف المواسم والفصول ووفقًا لزاوية سقوط ضوء الشمس. من الممكن أن ترتفع درجة حرارة هذا العاكس لتصل إلى ما يتراوح بين 450 و650 درجة مئوية كما أن لها نقطة بؤرية ثابتة والتي تسهل من عملية الطهو.[58] ويوجد أكبر عاكس "سكيفلر" في العالم في مدينة "راجاستان" في الهند، ويستطيع طهو ما يزيد عن 35.000 وجبة في اليوم.[59] وفي عام 2008، كان قد تم إنشاء ما يزيد عن 2.000 جهاز طهو "سكيفلر" ضخم في كل أنحاء العالم.[60]
*[عدل] المعالجة الحرارية*

إن وسائل تركيز الطاقة الشمسية، مثل وحدة التجميع الشمسي على شكل قطع مكافئ والوعاء والعاكس "سكيفلر"، من الممكن أن توفر معالجة حرارية للأغراض الصناعية والتجارية. وقد كان أول نظام تجاري هو "سولار توتال انيرجي بروجكت" في شيناندو في ولاية جورجيا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حيث تم استخدام 114 وحدة تجميع شمسي على شكل قطع مكافئ، واستطاعوا توفير 50% من متطلبات عملية المعالجة الحرارية والمتطلبات الكهربائية ومتطلبات تكييف الهواء لأحد مصانع الملابس. هذا، وقد وفر جهاز استهلاك الطاقة لإنتاج الحرارة أو الكهرباء والمتصل بالشبكة 400 كيلو وات من الكهرباء بالإضافة إلى طاقة حرارية في صورة بخار قدره 401 كيلو وات ومياه مبردة قدرها 468 كيلو وات، كما كانت له القدرة على تخزين الحرارة لمدة ساعة واحدة كحد أقصى.[61] من ناحية أخرى، فإن برك التبخير عبارة عن برك ضحلة تعمل على تركيز المواد الصلبة المذابة خلال عملية التبخر. وتُستخدم هذه البرك للحصول على الملح من ماء البحر، ويُعد ذلك من أقدم الاستخدامات للطاقة الشمسية. أما الاستخدامات الحديثة لها، فتتمثل في زيادة تركيز المحاليل الملحية المستخدمة في عملية التعدين بالترشيح وإزالة المواد الصلبة المذابة من الأبخرة.[62] تعمل أحبال الغسيل والمناشر المتنقلة والحوامل على تجفيف الملابس من خلال التبخير بواسطة الرياح وضوء الشمس دون استهلاك الكهرباء أو الغاز الحيوي. وفي عدد من الولايات الأمريكية، هناك بعض القوانين التي تحمي حق تجفيف الملابس.[63] إن حوائط التجميع بالارتشاح غير المصقولة عبارة عن حوائط مثقبة تواجه الشمس وتُستخدم في تسخين الهواء المستخدم في التهوية مسبقًا. ومن الممكن أن ترفع هذه الحوائط من درجة حرارة الهواء الداخل إلى 22 درجة مئوية بينما ترفع درجة حرارة الهواء الخارج إلى ما يتراوح بين 45 و60 درجة مئوية.[64] ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الفترة القصيرة لعمل حوائط التجميع بالارتشاح (من 3 إلى 12 سنة) تجعلها بديلاً مؤثرًا على التكلفة بشكل أكبر من نظم التجميع المصقولة. وفي عام 2003، كان قد تم تركيب أكثر من 80 نظام ملحق بها مساحة للمجمع تبلغ 35.000 متر مربع في كل أنحاء العالم، منها حائط تجميع تبلغ مساحته 860 متر مربع في كوستاريكالتجفيف حبوب القهوة، وحائط تجميع تبلغ مساحته 1.300 متر مربع في كويمباتور في الهند لتجفيف نبات القطيفة.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2010)

توليد الكهرباء
يمكن تحويل ضوء الشمس المباشر إلى كهرباء باستخدام محولات فولتوضوئية (PV) وعملية تركيز الطاقة الشمسية (CSP) والعديد من الأساليب التجريبية الأخرى. وتُستخدم المحولات الفولتوضوئية بشكل أساسي لإمداد الأجهزة الصغيرة والمتوسطة بالكهرباء، بدءًا من الآلة الحاسبة التي يتم تشغيلها بواسطة خلية شمسية واحدة إلى المنازل التي لا تحتوي على شبكة كهرباء والتي يتم إمدادها بالكهرباء بواسطة مجموعة من الخلايا الفولتوضوئية. ولتوليد الكهرباء على نطاق واسع، كان يتم ذلك من خلال مصانع تركيز الطاقة الشمسية، ولكن الآن أصبحت مصانع المحولات الفولتوضوئية التي تنتج كمية كبيرة من الكهرباء مثل محطات "إس إي جي إس" أكثر شيوعًا. في عام 2007، أصبحت كل من محطة الطاقة التي تنتج كمية كهرباء ذات فرق جهد 14 ميجا وات الموجودة في كلارك كاونتي في نيفادا وكذلك المحطة التي تنتج كمية كهرباء ذات فرق جهد 20 ميجا وات في بينيكساما في إسبانيا أوضح سمتين على الاتجاه نحو تأسيس محطات طاقة فولتوضوئية عملاقة في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا.[65] وكمصدر طاقة متجدد، تتطلب الطاقة الشمسية مصدر دعم، والذي يمكن أن يتمثل في طاقة الرياح بشكل جزئي. ويتم عادةً الحصول على هذا الدعم من البطاريات، ولكن الأجهزة عادةً ما تستخدم التخزين بضخ الماء باستخدام الطاقة الهيدروليكية. وقامت معهد تكنولوجيا توليد الطاقة الشمسية في جامعة كاسل باختبار مجموعة مصانع طاقة متصلة بمكان لتخزين الطاقة التي يقوم بتوليدها من طاقة الشمس والرياح والغاز الحيوي ومكان لتخزين الطاقة الهيدروليكية لتوفير طاقة كافية للاستخدام بشكل مستمر؛ بحيث يعتمد في ذلك على مصادر متجددة فقط.[66]
*[عدل] استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية*

إن البركة الشمسية عبارة عن بركة من المياه المالحة (غالبًا ما يتراوح عمقها بين 1 و2 متر) تعمل على تجميع وتخزين الطاقة الشمسية. وكان أول من طرح فكرة البرك الشمسية الدكتور "رودولف بلوك" في عام 1948 بعد أن قرأ تقارير حول بحيرة في المجر ترتفع فيها درجة الحرارة كلما اتجهنا إلى الأعماق. نتج ذلك عن الأملاح الموجودة في ماء البحيرة، والتي أدت إلى زيادة الكثافة ومنع تيارات الحمل الحراري. وتم عمل نموذج أولي في عام 1958 على شاطئ البحر الميت بالقرب من مدينة القدس.[67][68] كانت هذه البركة تتكون من طبقات من المياه تتدرج درجة ملوحتها من محلول ملحي ضعيف في الأعلى إلى محلول ملحي قوي في الأسفل. وكانت هذه البركة الشمسية تتسم بإمكانية رفع درجة حرارة طبقاتها السفلية إلى 90 درجة مئوية كما تتمتع بالقدرة على توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية بنسبة 2%. تقوم الأجهزة الكهربائية الحرارية أو الفولتوضوئية بتحويل الفرق في درجة الحرارة بين المواد المختلفة إلى تيار كهربي. في البداية، تم استخدام هذا الأسلوب لتخزين الطاقة الشمسية بواسطة أحد رواد هذه الصناعة "موتشوت" في القرن التاسع عشر، [69] ثم عادت الأجهزة الكهربائية الحرارية إلى الظهور في الاتحاد السوفييتي خلال ثلاثينيات القرن العشرين. وتحت إشراف العالم السوفييتي "أبرام لوف" تم استخدام نظام تركيز لتوليد الكهرباء باستخدام الأجهزة الكهربائية الحرارية لتوليد طاقة لإدارة محرك قدرته 1 قدرة حصانية.[67][70] بعد ذلك، تم استخدام مولدات الكهرباء الحرارية في برنامج الفضاء الأمريكي كأسلوب لتحويل الطاقة لإمداد مهمات فضائية لمسافات بعيدة بما يلزمها من طاقة، مثل مهمات كاسيني وجاليليو وفايكينج. وعملت الأبحاث الخاصة في هذا المجال على زيادة كفاءة هذه الأجهزة من 7-8% إلى 15-20%.[71][71]
*[عدل] التفاعلات الكيميائية الشمسية*

إن التفاعلات الكيميائية الشمسية تستخدم الطاقة الشمسية لإنتاج تفاعلات كيميائية. وتعتبر هذه التفاعلات الكيميائية مصدرًا بديلاً للطاقة التي كان من الممكن أن تأتي من مصدر آخر، ومن الممكن أن تحول الطاقة الشمسية إلى وقود قابل للتخزين والنقل. ويمكن تقسيم التفاعلات الكيميائية التي تدخل فيها الطاقة الشمسية إلى تفاعلات كيميائية حرارية وتفاعلات كيميائية ضوئية.[72][73] تُعد تقنيات إنتاج الهيدروجين من أهم المجالات المتعلقة بالتفاعلات الكيميائية الشمسية منذ سبعينيات القرن العشرين. وبعيدًا عن التحليل الكهربائي الناتج عن الخلايا الفولتوضوئية أو الكيميائية الضوئية، تم اكتشاف العديد من التفاعلات الكيميائية الحرارية أيضًا. وإحدى هذه الطرق تتمثل في استخدام أجهزة التركيز في شطر الماء إلى أكسجين وهيدروجين في درجات حرارة عالية جدًا (تتراوح من 2300 إلى 2600 درجة مئوية).[74][75] كما أن هناك أسلوب آخر يستخدم الحرارة الناتجة عن أجهزة تركيز الطاقة الشمسية لإعادة تشكيل الأبخرة الناتجة عن الغاز الطبيعي، مما يزيد من النسبة الكلية للهيدروجين مقارنةً بأساليب إعادة التشكيل العادية.[76][77] أما بالنسبة للدورات الكيميائية الحرارية التي تتسم بتفكيك وإعادة تكوين المواد المتفاعلة الداخلة في التفاعل، فإنها تُعتبر وسيلة أخرى لإنتاج الهيدروجين. إن عملية تحليل أكسيد الزنك باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية والتي تحت التطوير في معهد ويزمان للبحث العلمي تستخدم فرن شمسي جهده 1 ميجا وات لتحليل وتفكيك أكسيد الزنك في درجات حرارة أعلى من 1200 درجة مئوية. ويعمل هذا التفاعل الأولي على إنتاج زنك نقي، والذي يمكنه أن يتفاعل بعد ذلك مع الماء لإنتاج الهيدروجين.[78] تتمثل تقنية معامل "سانديا" في مشروع "صن شاين للبترول" في استخدام درجات الحرارة العالية الناتجة عن تركيز أشعة الشمس مع مادة حفازة مثل الزركونيوم أو مركب الفريت لتحليل ثاني أكسيد الكربون الموجود في الجو إلى أكسجين وأول أكسيد الكربون. بعد ذلك، يمكن استخدام أول أكسيد الكربون لتكوين الوقود العادي، مثل الميثانول والجازولين ووقود الطائرات.[79] إن الجهاز الكهربائي الضوئي عبارة عن بطارية يعمل المحلول الموجود بها (أو ما يحل مكانه) كوسط كيميائي غني بالطاقة عند إضاءة البطارية. وهذه المركبات الوسيطة الغنية بالطاقة يمكن أن يتم تخزينها لكي تتفاعل بعد ذلك مع أقطاب الخلية لإنتاج جهد كهربي. وتُعتبر الخلية الكيميائية المكونة من ثيونين الفريت مثالاً على هذه التقنية.[72][80] تتكون الخلايا الكيميائية الكهربية الضوئية من شبه موصل، غالبًا ما يكون ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم أو أحد مركبات التيتانات، مغمور في محلول إليكتروليتي.عندما يسري تيار كهربي ويضيء شبه الموصل ينشأ فرق جهد كهربي. وهناك نوعان من الخلايا الكيميائية الكهربية الضوئية: يتمثل النوع الأول في الخلايا الكهربية الضوئية التي تحول الضوء إلى كهرباء، بينما يتمثل النوع الثاني في الخلايا الكيميائية الضوئية التي تستخدم الضوء في إنتاج تفاعلات كيميائية مثل التحليل الكهربي.[72][72]


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2010)

سيارات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية


 *مقالات تفصيلية* :سيارة شمسية و سباقات السيارات العاملة بالطاقة الشمسية


 


تستضيف أستراليا سباق "وورلد سولار تشالنج" حيث ستشترك السيارات التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية مثل سباق نوانا3 ويتكون من 60 مرحلة بدءًا من داروين إلى أديلايدا.


لقد كان اختراع سيارة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية من أهم الأهداف في مجال الهندسة منذ ثمانينيات القرن العشرين. ويقام مرتين سنويًا سباق "وورلد سولار تشالنج"، السباق العالمي للسيارات التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، حيث تلتقي فرق من الجامعات والمؤسسات وتتنافس 3,021 كيلومتر (1,877 ميل)على قطع 3.021 كيلومتر (1.877 ميل) عبر أستراليا من "داروين"إلى "أديلايد". في عام 1987، عندما تم تأسيس هذا السباق، كان متوسط سرعة السيارة الفائزة يبلغ67 كيلومتر في الساعة (42 mph) 67 كيلومتر في الساعة (42 ميل في الساعة)، وفي عام 2007، زاد متوسط سرعة السيارة الفائزة إلى 90.87 كيلومتر في الساعة (56.46 mph)90.87 كيلومتر في الساعة (56.46 ميل في الساعة).[81]فإن سباقي "نورث أمريكان سولار تشالنج"و"ساوث أفريكان سولار تشالنج"مشابهان للسباق الأول، والذين يعكسان مدى الاهتمام العالمي بتصميم وتطوير سيارات تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية.[82][83]
هناك بعض السيارات التي تستخدم ألواح الطاقة الشمسية للحصول على المزيد من الطاقة، لتستخدمها على سبيل المثال لتكييف الهواء والحفاظ على جو معتدل داخل السيارة، مما يقلل من استهلاك الوقود.[84][85]
تم إنشاء أول قارب يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية في إنجلترا في عام 1975.[86]وفي عام 1995، بدأت قوارب المسافرين التي تحتوي على اللوحات الفولتوضوئية في الظهور، والتي تُستخدم الآن بشكل شائع.[87]أما في عام 1996، كان القارب "كينيتشي هوري"هو أول قارب يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية يعبر المحيط الهادي، بينما كان _القارب "صن 21 كاتماران"_هو أول قارب يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية يعبر المحيط الأطلنطي في شتاء 2006-2007.[88]كما أنه من المخطط الإبحار حول العالم باستخدام قارب يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية في عام 2010.[89]


 


قامت طائرة هليوس غير مزودة بطاقم عمل بشري وتعمل بالطاقة الشمسية برحلة طيران.


في عام 1974، تعتبر "صن رايز 2"، وهي طائرة غير مزودة بطاقم عمل بشري، _أول طائرة بالطاقة الشمسية تقوم برحلة طيران._ _وفي التاسع والعشرين من أبريل عام 1979،_ تعتبر "سولار رايزر" أول طائرة _تقوم بأول رحلة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية، مع التحكم فيها بشكل كامل ووجود طاقم عمل كامل ووصلت إلى ارتفاع_ 40 قدم (12 م)40 قدم (12 متر). _وفي عام 1980_ ، كانت "ذي جوسمار بنجوين" أول طائرة _تقوم برحلات سابقة من نوعها بواسطة طيار باستخدام الطاقة الفولتوضوئية فقط._ _تبع ذلك سريعًا_ قيام طائرة "سولار تشالنجر" _بعبور القناة الإنجليزية في شهر يوليو عام 1981_ . _وفي عام 1990، قام "إيريك رايموند" بـ 21 رحلة من كاليفورنيا إلى كارولينا الشمالية باستخدام طائرة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية._ _بعد ذلك، [90] من التطورات مما أدى إلى ظهور مرة أخرى طائرات غير مزودة بطاقم عمل بشري وتعمل بالطاقة الشمسية؛ حيث تتمثل أول عودة لهذه الطائرات في "باثفايندر"_ عام 1997، ثم توالى بعد ذلك العديد من التصميمات الأخرى، _وأهمها طائرة "هليوس"_ التي سجلت رقمًا قياسيًا في الارتفاع في الجو بالنسبة لطائرة لا تدفعها الصواريخ، حيث وصل ارتفاعها إلى 29.524 متر (96.860 قدم) في عام 29,524 متر (96,860 قدم)2001. وتُعد الطائرة _[91]"زيفاير" [91]_آخر الطائرات التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية والتي سجلت أرقامًا قياسية، ولقد قامت بتطويرها شركة "بي إيه إي"؛ حيث طارت لمدة 54 ساعة في الجو في عام 2007. ومن المتوقع أن تكون هناك رحلات تستمر لمدة شهر في الجو في عام 2010.[73] أما بالنسبة للمنطاد الشمسي، فهو عبارة عن منطاد أسود مملوء بهواء عادي وعندما تشرق أشعة الشمس على المنطاد، يسخن الهواء الموجود داخله ويتمدد مما يؤدي إلى وجود قوة دافعة لأعلى، مثل المنطاد المملوء بالهواء الذي يتم تسخينه صناعيًا. وبعض المناطيد الشمسية تكون كبيرة بدرجة كافية تسمح بحمل الإنسان، ولكن يقتصر استخدامها على محلات الأدوات الترفيهية لأن نسبة مساحة سطحها إلى وزن الحمل الصافي تكون عالية نسبيًا.[92] أما السفن التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، فإنها شكل من أشكال سفن الفضاء التي يتم دفعها باستخدام مرايا رقيقة للاستفادة من ضغط الطاقة المشعة الناتجة عن الشمس. وعلى العكس من الصواريخ، فإن السفن التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية لا تحتاج إمدادها بالوقود. وعلى الرغم من أن قوة الدفع لأعلى ضعيفة بالمقارنة بتلك التي تخص الصواريخ، فإن السفينة تستمر في الصعود طوال فترة إشراق الشمس عليها ويمكن أن تحقق سرعات عالية في الفضاء.[93] تجدر الإشارة إلى أن المناطيد المزودة بمحرك والتي تصل لارتفاعات عالية عبارة عن طائرة غير مزودة بطاقم عمل بشري وتستمر في الطيران لمدة طويلة كما أن وزنها أخف من وزن الهواء وتستخدم غاز الهليوم لرفعها وخلايا شمسية ذات طبقة رقيقة لإمدادها بالطاقة. وعقدت قسم القذف الصاروخي في وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية اتفاقية مع شركة "لوكهيد مارتن" لمقاولات التسليح الأمريكية لإنشاء طائرة تصل لارتفاعات عالية لتعزيز نظام الدفاع بالصواريخ الباليستية. وتُعتبر هذه المناطيد المزودة بمحرك أفضل من الطائرات التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية نظرًا لأنها لا تحتاج إلى استمرار إمدادها بالطاقة لكي تظل محلقة في الهواء، كما أن مساحة كبيرة من سطحها الخارجي يكون معرضًا بشكل كبير للشمس.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2010)

أساليب تخزين الطاقة


 


يولد نظام "سولار تو" لتخزين الطاقة الحرارية على توليد كهرباء أثناءطقس ملبد بالغيوم وفي أثناء فترات الليل


بالطبع، لا يمكن الحصول على الطاقة الشمسية خلال الليل. ومن ثم، يُعد تخزين الطاقة أمرًا ضروريًا لأن أنظمة الطاقة الحديثة تحتاج إلى مصدر طاقة متاح طوال الوقت.[94][95]
إن نظم الكتل الحرارية تستطيع تخزين الطاقة الشمسية في صورة حرارة في درجات حرارة مفيدة للأغراض المنزلية سواءً بشكل يومي أو على مدار الموسم. وتستخدم أجهزة تخزين الحرارة بشكل عام المواد المتاحة بالفعل ذات سعة حرارية نوعية عالية، مثل الماء والتراب والأحجار. وتستطيع الأجهزة جيدة الصنع أن تقلل توقعات الطلب القصوى من الطاقة وتحول مدة الاستخدام إلى الاستخدام في غير ساعات الذروة وتقلل من متطلبات التسخين والتبريد الكلية.[43][47][96] تُعد المواد متغيرة الطور مثل شمع البارافين وملح جلوبر من مصادر تخزين الطاقة الحرارية أيضًا. وهذه المواد تكون غير مكلفة وجاهزة للاستخدام ويمكنها الوصول إلى درجات حرارة مفيدة للأغراض المنزلية (64 درجة مئوية تقريبًا). وكان فندق "دوفر هاوس" في مدينة "دوفر" في ماساتشوستس أول من استخدم جهاز تخزين حرارة يعمل بملح جلوبر في عام 1948.[16][97] يمكن تخزين الطاقة الشمسية بدرجات حرارة عالية جدًا باستخدام الأملاح المذابة. وتُعد الأملاح وسيلة فعالة للتخزين لأنها منخفضة التكلفة ولها سعة حرارية نوعية عالية ويمكن أن تجعل درجة الحرارة تصل إلى درجات مناسبة لتلك الخاصة بأجهزة تخزين الطاقة العادية. وقد استخدم مشروع "سولار تو" هذا الأسلوب لتخزين الطاقة، مما سمح له بتخزين 1.44 تريليون جول في خزان سعته 68 متر مكعب بكفاءة تخزين سنوية نسبتها 99%.[98] من المعتاد أن تستخدم الأجهزة الفولتوضوئية غير المتصلة بالشبكة البطاريات القابلة للشحن لتخزين الكهرباء الزائدة. وبواسطة الأجهزة المتصلة بالشبكة، يمكن إرسال الكهرباء الزائدة إلى شبكة النقل. وبرامج قياس الشبكة تمنح هذه الأجهزة بيان بكمية الكهرباء التي تقوم بتوصيلها إلى الشبكة. وهذا البيان يكون معادلاً للكهرباء التي توفرها الشبكة عندما لا يستطيع الجهاز تلبية الاحتياجات الكهربائية، باستخدام الشبكة كوسيلة تخزين فعالة.[99] إن الطاقة الكهرومائية التي يتم تخزينها عن طريق الضخ تعمل على تخزين الطاقة في صورة ماء يتم ضخه عندما يكون هناك مصدر للطاقة من خزان قليل الارتفاع إلى خزان مرتفع. ويتم استعادة الطاقة عندما تكون هناك حاجة إلى مزيد من الطاقة عن طريق تحرير الماء لتجري خلال مولد طاقة كهربي مائي.[100]


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2010)

التطوير والتوزيع والاقتصاد


 


مصنع نيليس لتوليد الكهرباء باستغلال الطاقة الشمسية، وهي أكبر محطة للقوى الفولتوضوئية في أمريكا الشمالية


بدءًا بالاستخدام المتزايد للفحمالذي تزامن مع الثورة الصناعية، تحول استهلاك الطاقة بشكل ثابت من الخشب والكتل الحيوية إلى الوقود الحفري. ونتج التطور المبكر لتقنيات استخدام الطاقة الشمسية، والذي بدأ في ستينيات القرن التاسع عشر، عن توقع احتمالية ندرة الفحم في وقت قريب. ومع ذلك، فقد أصبح تطور تقنيات استخدام الطاقة الشمسية أبطء في بدايات القرن العشرين نظرًا لازدياد استخدام الفحم والبترولولوفرته ورخص ثمنه.[16][101]
أدى حظر استخدام النفط في عام 1973 وأزمة الطاقة التي حدثت في عام 1979 إلى إعادة تنظيم سياسات استهلاك الطاقة حول العالم وإعادة الاهتمام مجددًا بتطوير تقنيات استخدام الطاقة الشمسية.[16][102][103].[104] وقد ركزت استراتيجيات توزيع الطاقة على البرامج المحفزة مثل برنامج "استخدام الطاقة الفولتوضوئية الفيدرالي" في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبرنامج "صن شاين" في اليابان. كذلك، ومن مظاهر الجهود التي بذلت أيضًا إنشاء أماكن ومعامل للبحث العلمي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (معامل SERI والمعروفة حاليًا بالمعامل القومية لمصادر الطاقة المتجددة) وفي اليابان (NEDO)وفي ألمانيا (معهد فرانهوفر لأنظمة الطاقة الشمسية ISE)[105] بدأت سخانات الماء التجارية التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية في الظهور في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في تسعينيات القرن التاسع عشر.[16][106] وشهدت هذه الأجهزة استخدامًا متزايدًا حتى عشرينيات القرن العشرين، ولكن تم استبدالها بالتدريج بوقود تسخين أرخص ثمنًا وأكثر فاعلية.[16][107] وكما هو الحال بالنسبة للأجهزة التي تعمل بالطاقة الفولتوضوئية، فإن سخانات الماء التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية جذبت الانتباه مجددًا إليها نتيجةً لأزمة النفط في سبعينيات القرن العشرين، ولكن تقلص حجم هذا الاهتمام في ثمانينيات القرن العشرين بسبب هبوط أسعار البترول. واستمر تطور أجهزة تسخين الماء التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية بشكل مطرد على مدار التسعينيات وأصبح متوسط معدل النمو 20% في السنة منذ 1999.[39] وعلى الرغم من عدم الاهتمام بأجهزة تسخين الماء بالطاقة الشمسية بشكل عام، فإنها تُعد أكبر تقنيات استخدام الطاقة الشمسية وأكثرها شيوعًا، والتي وصلت قدرتها تقريبًا إلى 154 جيجا وات في عام 2007.
*[عدل] معايير المنظمة الدولية للتوحيد القياسي*


علامة ايزو 9050 : عام 2003. خاصة بجودة الزجاج في المباني—مني حيث مدى قدرته على نقل الضوء للداخل ومدى قدرته على نقل ضوء الشمس المباشر لداخل المبنى ومدى جودته لنقل الطاقة الشمسية وكذلك الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وغيرها من العوامل المتعلقة بمدى صقل الزجاج
علامة ايزو 9059 : عام 1990.خاصة بالطاقة الشمسية—مدى جدوى أجهزة بايروهيلوميتر للقياس الميداني مقارنة بالنوع المنعكس من نفس الأجهزة
علامة ايزو 9060 : عام 1990. خاصة بالطاقة الشمسية—تحديد وتصنيف أدوات قياس الإشعاع الشمسي على نصف الكرة والمباشر
علامة ايزو 9488 : عام 1999. خاصة بالطاقة الشمسية—المفردات
علامة ايزو 9553 : عام 1997. خاصة بالطاقة الشمسية—طرق اختبار أختام مطاطية تمت إعادة تشكيلها وختم المركبات المستخدمة في المجمعات (باللغة الإنكليزية فقط)
علامة ايزو 9845 -1:عام 1992. خاصة بالطاقة الشمسية—يرجع إلى إرسال الإشعاع الطيفي الشمسي في ظل ظروف استقبال مختلفة على الأرض—الجزء 1 : إرسال ضوء إشعاعي عادي مباشر ونصف كروي للكتلة الهوائية قدرها 1.5 (باللغة الإنكليزية فقط)
علامة ايزو 9846 : عام 1993. خاصة بالطاقة الشمسية—مدى جدوى أجهزة بايروهيلوميتر للقياس الميداني مقارنة بالنوع المنعكس من نفس الأجهزة
علامة ايزو 9847 : عام 1992. خاصة بالطاقة الشمسية—مدى جدوى أجهزة بايروهيلوميتر للقياس الميداني مقارنة بالنوع المنعكس من نفس الأجهزة
المنظمة الدولية للتوحيد القياسي / طن تبريد 9901 : عام 1990. خاصة بالطاقة الشمسية—أجهزة بايروهيلوميتر للقياس الميداني—الممارسات الموصى بها للاستعمال (باللغة الإنكليزية فقط)
المنظمة الدولية للتوحيد القياسي / 10217 طن تبريد : عام 1989.خاصة بالطاقة الشمسية—نظم تسخين الماء—دليل اختيار المواد باعتبار معدل تآكل جزيئاتها الداخلية


----------



## mr_mo_alsayed (23 يناير 2010)

أشكرك أستاذي العزيز د . محمد باشراحيل علي سرعه الاستجابه جعلك الله مرشدا لكل المحتاجين من الباحثين 
وأحب أن أشير إلي حب أهتمامي بالطاقه المتجدده بأنواعها يرجع إلي هذا المنتدي المشرف 
والسبب الرئيسي لبحثي هذا أن أجمع أكبر كميه من المعلومات من جميع المصادر حتي تكون سبب في الاستفاده لي أو للباحثين في هذا الموضوع ويكون فائده للعرب جميعا


----------



## إبن جبير (24 يناير 2010)

د.محمد أشكر لك مجهودك ، بارك الله فيك ، يحفظك ربي.


----------



## مصطفى محمد البدري (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## DMIX (15 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع دة 
انا كان ليا طلب عند حضراتكم ...... انا بعمل دراسة جدوى لمشروع تجفيف الخضر والفاكهة باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية كنت محتاجة مساعدة فى الدراسة الفنية للمشروع ... لو اى حد ممكن يساعدنى فى الموضوع دة لان انا عندى امتحان والمفروض الموضوع يكون جاهز بسرعة ........... وانا بشكركم لموضوعاتكم المفيدة . 
........................................................................................................................................


----------

